

Implicit Ideology - ntlk
http://drcabl3.tumblr.com/post/52143361241/implicit-ideology

======
threepipeproblm
The Web is the minimal concession to hypertext that a sequence-and-hierarchy
chauvinist could possibly make. -- Ted Nelson

